# 0137-Lockanrufe: Wieder neue Opfer – Politik schlaeft weiter



## sascha (29 April 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe: Wieder neue Opfer – und Politik schlaeft weiter*

Wer vergessen hatte, dass uns ein langes Wochenende ins Haus steht, wurde spätestens am Samstagmorgen daran erinnert. Denn da begann die – an Wochenenden fast schon traditionelle – Welle von Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern. Wieder dürften tausende Handybesitzer um ihr Geld betrogen worden sein: Wieder haben sich kriminelle Abzocker die Taschen gefüllt. Nur einer schläft weiter den Schlaf der Ahnungslosen: die Politik.

Das Trauerspiel dauert schon über drei Jahre. Pünktlich zu Beginn der Wochenenden – oder der Feiertage – werfen Betrüger ihre Computer an. Damit rufen sie in den nächsten Stunden tausende, vermutlich hunderttausende von Handynummern an. Bei den Besitzern der Mobiltelefone klingelt es einmal. Zu kurz, um abzuheben. Auf den Handydisplays der Betroffenen erscheint ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“. Und natürlich die dabei übertragene Nummer. Sie beginnt mit 0137. Wer den Trick noch nicht kennt und zurückruft, landet nur bei einem Zählcomputer. Der zählt indirekt auch die Einnahmen der Abzocker. Bei 01377-Nummern zum Beispiel werden für die Betroffenen - je nach Netzbetreiber - zwischen 1,39 und 1,50 Euro pro Anruf fällig. Davon erhalten die Netzbetreiber wie T-Mobile oder Vodafone einen gewissen Anteil, ebenso die Firmen, denen die Nummer von der Bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt wurde und die die Nummer an die Abzocker weitervermietet haben. Den Tätern bleibt pro Opfer ein Sharing-Anteil zwischen 20 und 30 Cent. Bei mehreren tausend Opfern pro Lockanruf-Welle ein lohnendes Geschäft.

Dass diese Masche schon so lange funktioniert, hat viele Gründe. Zum einen wurden die 0137-Nummern bei der Einführung des Mehrwertdienste-Gesetzes Mitte 2003 – trotz der massiven Bedenken der Verbraucherschützer – ausgeklammert. Zum zweiten führt die Bundesnetzagentur einen Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Zwar lässt sie missbrauchte 0137-Nummern nach Beschwerden sperren; in Zahlen ausgedrückt ist das Ergebnis freilich eher bescheiden. Bis Ende März 2006 wurden lediglich 92 dieser Nummern aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Die Täter, die sich im Ausland, hinter Strohmännern oder Briefkastenfirmen verstecken, können sich ohnehin ins Fäustchen lachen. Wenn eine Nummer „verbrannt“ ist, bekommen sie problemlos von einschlägigen Firmen wieder 0137-Nummern vermietet. Damit kann das Spiel von Neuem beginnen. Dass Bundeswirtschaftsministerium und das Bundesverbraucherministerium – und auch die Opposition - der jahrelangen Abzocke tatenlos zusehen, ist sowieso ein Trauerspiel. Bis dato hat sich kein einziger Politiker bemüßigt gefühlt, den Betrügereien den Kampf anzusagen.

Wie schon an Ostern dürfte auch an diesem langen Wochenende die Kasse bei den Tätern wieder kräftig klingeln. Denn auch diesmal wurde wieder gleich eine ganze Reihe von 0137-Nummern von Kriminellen für Lockanrufe missbraucht. Folgende Nummern waren nach Meldungen von betroffenen Handybesitzern eingesetzt:

0137 7073390034
0137 7073390968
0137 7073391064
0137 7073391071
0137 7073391080
0137 7073391556
0137 7073391957
0137 7073392162
0137 7073392222
0137 7073392234
0137 7073392396
0137 7073392557
0137 7073392638
0137 7073392947
0137 7073393116
0137 7073394028
0137 7073396571
0137 7073397514
0137 7073397806
0137 7073398055
0137 7073394570
0137 7073394794
0137 7073396019
0137 7073398818
0137 7073399252
0137 7073399440

Großer Gewinner dieses Wochenendes ist damit – einmal mehr - die dtms AG in Mainz. Dem Unternehmen ist der Rufnummernblock 0137707 zugeteilt. Das bedeutet, dass die Firma an jedem abgezockten Handybesitzer mitverdient. Schon bei früheren Wellen von Lockanrufen waren Nummern der dtms verwendet worden. Warum die Mainzer den Missbrauch ihrer Nummern offensichtlich nicht in den Griff bekommen, sei dahingestellt.

Betroffene Handybesitzer sollten – wie immer – so schnell wie möglich die Bundesnetzagentur über den Missbrauch der 0137-Nummern informieren. Dialerschutz.de stellt dazu jetzt auch ein Musterschreiben bereit. Dieses sollten Opfer entsprechend ausfüllen und umgehend per Fax, Post oder Mail an die Regulierer schicken. Der Musterbrief ist auf unserer Seite über 0137-Tricks herunterladbar. Dort finden Sie auch weiterführende Tipps und Hintergründe zum Thema Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=355
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

cu,
Sascha

P.S. Meldungen und Diskussionen zu neuen 0137-Lockanrufen bitte im entsprechenden Thread:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38245


----------

